# The GSD has a new junior xD



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

This is a brag because Austin has been waiting FOREVER to start showing, and I may have a dog for him to work  Strauss is just too high octane and stubborn to work for him, though Austin does a wonderful job of controlling him.

Justin is here for the weekend (Cross your fingers for majors) so I let Austin work with him. Here's the result ^_^










































And one of Austin and Strauss ;D









I only stacked Justin the first two photos to show him how it was 
done. The last ones he did all on his own !

Oh! And Justin's BOW photo from back in April!!


----------



## Halen (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice Jackie!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Thank you  Austin was very VERY proud of himself ^_^


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I think you've found yourself a partner in crime.







I love reading your handler stories; you're cleary doing extremely well! I'm sure we'll be seeing you on the TV-broadcast shows before much longer. Keep up the awesome work, and I sure do hope Austin continues- he seems to be a quick learner with those stacks! Another natural.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

I love junior handlers - Go Austin Go!

Jackie, it was so nice meeting you and Justin today at Waukesha!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Hee







It was nice to meet you and Rio too Sandy







What a gorgeous weekend wasn't it?! Waukesha is usually AWFUL weather wise!


----------

